# Looking for recommendations in grain free food



## cheechandbean (Dec 30, 2013)

I am looking for some brand recommendations for grain free dog foods best for chihuahuas...I'm currently feeding them Purina Little Bites and want to switch. Thanks in advance!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I use Fromm game bird,(Kibbles) they love it, told a friend about it her 3 love it also. In the morning I put a tablespoon of Fromm can food on top of the Fromm Kibbles.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Another suggestion is wellness core  that was the furballs fav before I switched to primal. U have lots of great choices! Purina isn't a great one hehe ^_^


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

For kibble, we like Acana (grain free) over here! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Have a look on dogfoodadvisor.com for some suggestions for quaility 5 star grain free foods.
Don't be restricted to just kibbles though, there are great freeze/air dried, frozen and canned options available now too.


----------

